#  -

## kureneva

25-35

/ (, )+  / ( .),               3- ,     USA GAAP,   , ..

    (USA GAAP),       USA GAAP,        USA GAAP,       .

    (     ). . / 7000$+ +.   .   .
89057089373  
hrprofy@mail.ru

----------

